# Major Security Vulnerabilty -- Check your rom



## JuggalotusHeat

Massive Security Vulnerability...


----------



## Mustang302LX

*SMH* good job HTC. Glad I'm on AOSP!

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## excaliber88

Android Police has a fix so that you can protect yourself. Browse to /system/app/HTCLoggers.apk and remove the file. See the full story here:
http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/1...e-numbers-gps-sms-emails-addresses-much-more/


----------



## nativi

Just deleted the apk from touch my bamf


----------



## ghamden

http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/1...e-numbers-gps-sms-emails-addresses-much-more/


----------



## miketoasty

<3 AOSP. But seriously, I noticed when they first released GB. Not this exploit but the htcloggers.apk and thought it looked fishy.


----------



## dstu03

Looks like a good way to get a free upgrade. Might print this and go make a scene ay the Verizon store.,


----------



## mikeinrichmond

excaliber88 said:


> Android Police has a fix so that you can protect yourself. Browse to /system/app/HTCLoggers.apk and remove the file. See the full story here:
> http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/1...e-numbers-gps-sms-emails-addresses-much-more/


They are still investigating as there may be other exploits yet to be discovered.. HTC has really lost my trust on this one..


----------



## ThunderStick

dstu03 said:


> Looks like a good way to get a free upgrade. Might print this and go make a scene ay the Verizon store.,


Report back...


----------



## RjsShadows

dstu03 said:


> Looks like a good way to get a free upgrade. Might print this and go make a scene ay the Verizon store.,


Please report back. I want the nexus prime. I'll pay the difference!


----------



## icanhazdroid

They won't replace it...


----------



## dstu03

I had my account noted and I can come back with in 30 days to get a new phone. I told them I would stand out in the parking lot and hand out this article if they didn't do it.


----------



## tekhna

The Verizon guy I was talking to was pretty freaked out by this, got it noted on my account. Wasn't sure about replacing, but we'll see. Seems possible if this is a real security risk.


----------



## droidkevlar

"tekhna said:


> The Verizon guy I was talking to was pretty freaked out by this, got it noted on my account. Wasn't sure about replacing, but we'll see. Seems possible if this is a real security risk.


Pretty sure legally they be screwed of they didn't let u exchange it. Even though its HTC that did this Verizon signed off on it and allowed it on their network. I will be calling myself and have them add another note to my account as I just had them add it about the broken VM issue. HTC don't change their tone I'm def never buying another device from them. Prime it is!

Sent from my BAMF Forever 1.06 Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## fixxxer2012

does this effect aosp roms? if soo i will be going to verizon tomorrow and getting a bionic or droid charge.


----------



## jdkoreclipse

"fixxxer2012 said:


> does this effect aosp roms? if soo i will be going to verizon tomorrow and getting a bionic or droid charge.


No it doesn't. Its an HTC thing, not a Google thing.


----------



## fixxxer2012

jdkoreclipse said:


> No it doesn't. Its an HTC thing, not a Google thing.


ill still use it as an excuse to get another phone. htc should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## miketoasty

"fixxxer2012 said:


> ill still use it as an excuse to get another phone. htc should be ashamed of themselves.


You will be allowed to get the charge but not the bionic. Tried a couple days ago and was told absolutely no on the bionic.


----------



## jdkoreclipse

"miketoasty said:


> You will be allowed to get the charge but not the bionic. Tried a couple days ago and was told absolutely no on the bionic.


Would they let me get a charge, and then buy out of my contract to buy a prime when it comes out?


----------



## cam30era

fixxxer2012 said:


> does this effect aosp roms? if soo i will be going to verizon tomorrow and getting a bionic or droid charge.


I am running TheRoM V4 (aosp) and it is not affected. I suspect, but an not 100% sure that only Sense ROMs are affected.


----------



## jdkoreclipse

"cam30era said:


> I am running TheRoM V4 (aosp) and it is not affected. I suspect, but an not 100% sure that only Sense ROMs are affected.


Ya, it's only sense. Aosp wouldn't have any of htc's proprietary bloat in it, now would it?


----------



## mkjellgren

Anybody else have any luck talking with Verizon about this? I really have no reason that I NEED a replacement but I certainly wouldn't mind...


----------



## Ameshican

I'm sure HTC will come back and say nobody's data was in any real jeopardy and fixes will be made so Verizon will use that to squash anyone's attempt at squeezing a free phone out of them. Isn't this what big corps do and why we have rugs?


----------



## goater1220

How would I knowif this affected my phone?


----------



## fixxxer2012

miketoasty said:


> You will be allowed to get the charge but not the bionic. Tried a couple days ago and was told absolutely no on the bionic.


ill get the charge then.


----------



## Ameshican

goater1220 said:


> How would I knowif this affected my phone?


What ROM are you running?


----------



## miketoasty

"fixxxer2012 said:


> ill get the charge then.


Why?!


----------



## goater1220

"Ameshican said:


> What ROM are you running?


Bamf forever 1.0.6.... I'd that a problem


----------



## goater1220

"miketoasty said:


> Why?!


What's wrong with the charge?


----------



## miketoasty

"goater1220 said:


> What's wrong with the charge?


Mainly development. Nothing is really wrong with it, but why leave these amazing devs?


----------



## goater1220

"miketoasty said:


> Mainly development. Nothing is really wrong with it, but why leave these amazing devs?


I was just curious. I love my thunderbolt. I just heard that some guy had his account hacked and domine bought 3 phones on him 5 minutes after he changed his password. He thinks its Verizon employees


----------



## zapote21

Ugh... Its an OPT IN... You have to choose to let HTC collect the data... So they collect it unsafely... Yeah true... But how can you report this as a major flaw by HTC, and that fear mongering I saw in that article if its an OPT IN??

http://www.androidcentral.com/htc-c...htc-sense-storing-it-very-sloppy-way-security


----------



## tekhna

zapote21 said:


> Ugh... Its an OPT IN... You have to choose to let HTC collect the data... So they collect it unsafely... Yeah true... But how can you report this as a major flaw by HTC, and that fear mongering I saw in that article if its an OPT IN??
> 
> http://www.androidcentral.com/htc-c...htc-sense-storing-it-very-sloppy-way-security


Because I didn't opt in to this: HTC is collecting usage and system logs locally, as in on your phone. It's stored in a way so that other apps can possibly access it and no longer have to collect it from the system in the normal way, properly declaring that it's doing so in the process.


----------



## Ratzinc

Called Verizon, they will do a trade for a revolution or charge, or do an upgrade. I chose for the upgrade and wait to see if anything quad core comes out this year. They will not trade for a bionic.


----------



## tekhna

Ratzinc said:


> Called Verizon, they will do a trade for a revolution or charge, or do an upgrade. I chose for the upgrade and wait to see if anything quad core comes out this year. They will not trade for a bionic.


Meaning they'll give you an early upgrade? I'm loath to upgrade simply because I don't want to lose my unlimited data.


----------



## deltaechoe

I don't think they're going to take your unlimited data if you upgrade...


----------



## ewhitak

Why would they not give you a Bionic but they will give you an upgrade? Cant you just use your upgrade for the Bionic?


----------



## droidkevlar

"tekhna said:


> Meaning they'll give you an early upgrade? I'm loath to upgrade simply because I don't want to lose my unlimited data.


They will not take away ur unlimited data if u already had it before the change of their data plans. They already went on record about this back then.

Sent from my r00ted Transformer using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## droidkevlar

"ewhitak said:


> Why would they not give you a Bionic but they will give you an upgrade? Cant you just use your upgrade for the Bionic?


Believe he said trade for. They won't let him do a straight trade for thebionic but if he wants to pay the upgrade price he can. At least that's what I got from his post

Sent from my r00ted Transformer using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## kxs783kms

Have they released an explanation for this via Twitter or something?


----------



## Revoked

I was given an early upgrade at full renewal price. Hopefully they honor it for the nexus prime. Got a feeling HTC is going to fix this and they will withdrawal my upgrade.


----------



## ewhitak

droidkevlar said:


> Believe he said trade for. They won't let him do a straight trade for thebionic but if he wants to pay the upgrade price he can. At least that's what I got from his post
> 
> Sent from my r00ted Transformer using RootzWiki Forums


Ok that makes a little more sense. Hmm maybe ill think about getting the bionic or wait for the prime


----------



## rycheme

Thank the devs for root and CM7.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexiken

"dstu03 said:


> Looks like a good way to get a free upgrade. Might print this and go make a scene ay the Verizon store.,


Good luck with that, ja ja


----------



## Mexiken

"fixxxer2012 said:


> ill still use it as an excuse to get another phone. htc should be ashamed of themselves.


You're using this "as an excuse" to get another phone, and HTC should be ashamed huh???? Pot calling the kettle black....


----------



## poontab

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## Aoenone

I don't understand why they will give a Charge but not a Bionic. On the site they are both the same price... Plus one of the main reasons I went with the Thunderbolt over the Charge was the physical buttons over touch. 
I understand the Bionic is newer but if i'm a company who is going to have a while new "privacy scandal" hit the news, I would want to make customers as happy as possible. And I haven't called verizon yet, but i'm just basing this off whats been posted thus far.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt

So, you just call the support line and tell them you read this, and ask why they would let it happen? Then ask what they can do?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mkjellgren

"Nick.Tbolt said:


> So, you just call the support line and tell them you read this, and ask why they would let it happen? Then ask what they can do?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Your best bet is probably to print the article and highlight the most important (worst) parts and actually bring it in to the vzw store. That's my plan and I also intend on speaking to the manager and nothing less


----------



## Aoenone

mkjellgren said:


> Your best bet is probably to print the article and highlight the most important (worst) parts and actually bring it in to the vzw store. That's my plan and I also intend on speaking to the manager and nothing less


Going to a verizon store is just wasting your time. Most employees have zero idea how any phone works. I would just call and keep getting elevated until they fix the issues. Most workers just want to get you off the phone anyway :tongue3:


----------



## Ratzinc

Yeah no straight trades for the bionic. Their reasoning was that they have no refurbished models of the bionic, and the bionic is more advanced. I'll wait for quad core, thank you!


----------



## mkjellgren

"Aoenone said:


> Going to a verizon store is just wasting your time. Most employees have zero idea how any phone works. I would just call and keep getting elevated until they fix the issues. Most workers just want to get you off the phone anyway :tongue3:


Point taken. I'd like to hear though if anyone has had success going into a vzw store. I prefer to demand things in person...that way they can see exactly how angry I am...haha. Either way, I'd just like to know how I can get my account flagged for an upgrade. I don't really need a replacement and would really like to stick with the tb dev scene but this slip up is just too big for me to ignore and with the potential for other unfound risks I just don't know. The charge isn't my favorite but the last thing I need is my identity stolen because of some sloppy info collection on my phone. Like I said, I really would just like to get an upgrade on my account and get the prime later if possible. To those of you who successfully got upgrades or trades what did you say on the phone and how did you reference the ins and outs of this flaw without physically showing them the report?


----------



## Nick.Tbolt

Don't think its worth unrooting and gettibg a Charge..... I'll just wait till December and hopefully get a Prime or Incredible HD

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## droidkevlar

kxs783kms said:


> Have they released an explanation for this via Twitter or something?


nothing on twitter last i checked a few mins ago


----------



## UNC

Aoenone said:


> I understand the Bionic is newer but if i'm a company who is going to have a while new "privacy scandal" hit the news, I would want to make customers as happy as possible. And I haven't called verizon yet, but i'm just basing this off whats been posted thus far.


Why would they care about the "privacy scandal"??? It effects all of the carriers, right? If it is an HTC issue and not a VZW issue, they have nothing to be concerned with....


----------



## T_VASS

"UNC said:


> Why would they care about the "privacy scandal"??? It effects all of the carriers, right? If it is an HTC issue and not a VZW issue, they have nothing to be concerned with....


They would care bc it's a HTC phone that they approved and allowed on thier network.. Kinda like a car having a major recall.. You dont take it to the automakers themselves you gotta take it to the dealership you bought it from. Im watching this play out and if all goes well i will go to vzw. Whether its morally right or wrong to take advantage of this screw up I really don't care. Major companies especially vzw take advantage of us...


----------



## vinylfreak89

merged two threads on this issue


----------



## grimez

I am absolutely planning on calling and raising hell about this. I just recently had my credit card information used fraudulently to a point where even my identity theft coverage couldn't recoup all my losses. I am in no way saying they are connected, but I don't like to take any risks with my personal information. I will probably call after work today, but I do have a quick question. I am running the latest OTA flashed through CWR. Would it be best for me to go completely stock before my call / b!tch fest? Can they tell I'm rooted even on the stock rom?


----------



## miketoasty

grimez said:


> I am absolutely planning on calling and raising hell about this. I just recently had my credit card information used fraudulently to a point where even my identity theft coverage couldn't recoup all my losses. I am in no way saying they are connected, but I don't like to take any risks with my personal information. I will probably call after work today, but I do have a quick question. I am running the latest OTA flashed through CWR. Would it be best for me to go completely stock before my call / b!tch fest? Can they tell I'm rooted even on the stock rom?


They can't tell anything on your phone other than the firmware. Unless, you are running sense then apparently they can see anything they want =P.


----------



## Zenon

Just spoke to Verizon concerning this issue. I had to call multiple times and talk to a few different Supervisors, at first they said there will be no replacement of any kind, due to the fact it was an "Unknown issue within Verizon" and some were very rude, trying to tell me "All Android and Smartphones collect information, and report it to manufactures, I told him, yes i know that, but not private info, and not opening a port as to where any app can get the info. I also spoke to HTC Supervisors and they would only read me the "Statement" "We can not make a comment regarding this issue, It is being investigated and we will release our findings on or website, twitter, blah blah blah..." suspicious eh?

After all the 3 hours of crap, finally got a replacement phone!


----------



## miketoasty

Zenon said:


> Just spoke to Verizon concerning this issue. I had to call multiple times and talk to a few different Supervisors, at first they said there will be no replacement of any kind, due to the fact it was an "Unknown issue within Verizon" and some were very rude, trying to tell me "All Android and Smartphones collect information, and report it to manufactures, I told him, yes i know that, but not private info, and not opening a port as to where any app can get the info. I also spoke to HTC Supervisors and they would only read me the "Statement" "We can not make a comment regarding this issue, It is being investigated and we will release our findings on or website, twitter, blah blah blah..." suspicious eh?
> 
> After all the 3 hours of crap, finally got a replacement phone!


Wait why did you get a replacement phone? That doesn't fix the issue. Unless you mean you got a new phone (Charge, Bionic, etc.). Which one was it?


----------



## excaliber88

"mkjellgren said:


> Point taken. I'd like to hear though if anyone has had success going into a vzw store. I prefer to demand things in person...that way they can see exactly how angry I am...haha. Either way, I'd just like to know how I can get my account flagged for an upgrade. I don't really need a replacement and would really like to stick with the tb dev scene but this slip up is just too big for me to ignore and with the potential for other unfound risks I just don't know. The charge isn't my favorite but the last thing I need is my identity stolen because of some sloppy info collection on my phone. Like I said, I really would just like to get an upgrade on my account and get the prime later if possible. To those of you who successfully got upgrades or trades what did you say on the phone and how did you reference the ins and outs of this flaw without physically showing them the report?


Remove the apk and you are covered. Also if you install BAMF cubed, the apk is already removed.


----------



## Mustang302LX

All you guys calling VzW are IMO misguided and wasting your time. Maybe if you waste hours and hours on hold with them to shut you up they may give you a different phone (good luck with that) but this is a problem made by HTC not VzW. Just use the fix developers have given you for now or use AOSP and be done with the issue forever!


----------



## excaliber88

There is no other phone that I would want. It is a shame that people are jumping all over this seeing it as an opportunity. The fix is easy, you are all rooted.


----------



## psufan5

I dont have that APK on my phone.


----------



## miketoasty

excaliber88 said:


> There is no other phone that I would want. It is a shame that people are jumping all over this seeing it as an opportunity. The fix is easy, you are all rooted.


So true. If I was someone who didn't have a rooted phone and read this I would be extremely concerned but, I mean come on people. Just use the fix and get over it. There is a reason you rooted, you wouldn't return your phone cause you don't like Sense, you would do something about it, and with a fix this easy, there is no reason for all the non-sense (God I love using that one).


----------



## excaliber88

"miketoasty said:


> So true. If I was someone who didn't have a rooted phone and read this I would be extremely concerned but, I mean come on people. Just use the fix and get over it. There is a reason you rooted, you wouldn't return your phone cause you don't like Sense, you would do something about it, and with a fix this easy, there is no reason for all the non-sense (God I love using that one).


Non-sense...LOL LOL LOL


----------



## miketoasty

excaliber88 said:


> Non-sense...LOL LOL LOL


*High five*


----------



## Mustang302LX

miketoasty said:


> So true. If I was someone who didn't have a rooted phone and read this I would be extremely concerned but, I mean come on people. Just use the fix and get over it. There is a reason you rooted, you wouldn't return your phone cause you don't like Sense, you would do something about it, and with a fix this easy, there is no reason for all the non-sense (God I love using that one).


Agreed and this is one reason carriers charge us for stupid things and changed the way they offer upgrades. Too many people finding any reason to get something for free.


----------



## GSUS969

Mustang302LX said:


> Agreed and this is one reason carriers charge us for stupid things and changed the way they offer upgrades. Too many people finding any reason to get something for free.


Not that I disagree with you or the others that suggest just implementing the easy fix. But, how many times has Verizon screwed you over or the other countless customers they have? They have screwed me over a couple times with plans and what not. But regardless, most people are always looking for something free and will do what they can to acquire said free object. Even if Verizon was the "perfect" company and never did anything to scorn their customers, people would still be looking for the next free thing.


----------



## Zenon

"miketoasty said:


> Wait why did you get a replacement phone? That doesn't fix the issue. Unless you mean you got a new phone (Charge, Bionic, etc.). Which one was it?


Yes its a bionic, so its worth it


----------



## Mustang302LX

GSUS969 said:


> Not that I disagree with you or the others that suggest just implementing the easy fix. But, how many times has Verizon screwed you over or the other countless customers they have? They have screwed me over a couple times with plans and what not. But regardless, most people are always looking for something free and will do what they can to acquire said free object. Even if Verizon was the "perfect" company and never did anything to scorn their customers, people would still be looking for the next free thing.


I agree but VzW didn't implement this apk nor did they design anything about Sense. All they do is house the product and give service to it. I do agree that free is good but only when it is just and IMO this isn't a time when free is just.


----------



## Zenon

"Mustang302LX said:


> I agree but VzW didn't implement this apk nor did they design anything about Sense. All they do is house the product and give service to it. I do agree that free is good but only when it is just and IMO this isn't a time when free is just.


Yes that is true, however like it was said in a previous post, VZW allowed this device to be on their network, do you really think no one anywhere in Verizon knew about this apk? I have been a VZW customer for over 8 years, never asked for anything free, but eventhough it is a HTC issue, someone in Verizon knew.


----------



## miketoasty

Zenon said:


> Yes its a bionic, so its worth it


Interesting, called on Friday and was told there was no way I was getting upgraded, would have to stay with the Charge, TB, or revolution. Still would rather have TB over any of those or the Bionic.


----------



## T_VASS

"Zenon said:


> Yes that is true, however like it was said in a previous post, VZW allowed this device to be on their network, do you really think no one anywhere in Verizon knew about this apk? I have been a VZW customer for over 8 years, never asked for anything free, but eventhough it is a HTC issue, someone in Verizon knew.


+1 to that and also look how picky vzw has been with the launch of this phone bc things weren't up to their standards.. Same with those updates they have pushed out causing random reboots and now the newest update having problems.. They approved all this.. If they didnt like what they got from htc they should have fixed it..


----------



## Mustang302LX

Zenon said:


> Yes that is true, however like it was said in a previous post, VZW allowed this device to be on their network, do you really think no one anywhere in Verizon knew about this apk? I have been a VZW customer for over 8 years, never asked for anything free, but eventhough it is a HTC issue, someone in Verizon knew.


I doubt VzW knew considering other carriers have phones with this issue too. But we can agree to disagree.


----------



## Intoxikate

Just read this over and wanted to delete the HTCLoggers.apk, but whenever I try to, it says that it cannot be deleted. I'm using ES File Explorer btw. Any help?


----------



## Zenon

Mustang302LX said:


> I doubt VzW knew considering other carriers have phones with this issue too. But we can agree to disagree.


True that, I'm sure they know now, as the Tech Super I spoke with, did email her dept, and to the VZW Publicity dept concerning this, Like i said, I have never asked for "free" and i do put most blame on HTC. and therefore because of this, I prefer not to own a HTC device, but its a personal choice. I not telling everyone to call VZW, it your own choice., As far as the Bionic, I assume I called at the right time and spoke to the right person to be able to get it, I have been very happy with the thunderbolt and have done some dev for the device, sad to see it go, but my information is a little more imp than a phone.


----------



## Zenon

Intoxikate said:


> Just read this over and wanted to delete the HTCLoggers.apk, but whenever I try to, it says that it cannot be deleted. I'm using ES File Explorer btw. Any help?


Are you rooted?


----------



## fixxxer2012

Zenon said:


> Just spoke to Verizon concerning this issue. I had to call multiple times and talk to a few different Supervisors, at first they said there will be no replacement of any kind, due to the fact it was an "Unknown issue within Verizon" and some were very rude, trying to tell me "All Android and Smartphones collect information, and report it to manufactures, I told him, yes i know that, but not private info, and not opening a port as to where any app can get the info. I also spoke to HTC Supervisors and they would only read me the "Statement" "We can not make a comment regarding this issue, It is being investigated and we will release our findings on or website, twitter, blah blah blah..." suspicious eh?
> 
> After all the 3 hours of crap, finally got a replacement phone!


you guys that are getting different model replacement phones, is verizon doing straight up trades for your tbolts or are you paying for the new phones?


----------



## Mustang302LX

Zenon said:


> True that, I'm sure they know now, as the Tech Super I spoke with, did email her dept, and to the VZW Publicity dept concerning this, Like i said, I have never asked for "free" and i do put most blame on HTC. and therefore because of this, I prefer not to own a HTC device, but its a personal choice. I not telling everyone to call VZW, it your own choice., As far as the Bionic, I assume I called at the right time and spoke to the right person to be able to get it, I have been very happy with the thunderbolt and have done some dev for the device, sad to see it go, but my information is a little more imp than a phone.


Yeah I see what you are saying. I'm rocking CM7 so this isn't an issue for me personally but I wouldn't be thrilled with HTC had I been on Sense. They def. need to do something quick before it gets out of hand like the whole tracking thing Apple dealt with.

Plus I'm waiting for the Prime so I can sell my TBolt and buy the Prime full retail since I'm not due for an upgrade (plus it won't extend my contract which is always good).


----------



## Zenon

fixxxer2012 said:


> you guys that are getting different model replacement phones, is verizon doing straight up trades for your tbolts or are you paying for the new phones?


no cost trade


----------



## fixxxer2012

Zenon said:


> Yes its a bionic, so its worth it


did you have to pay for the bionic or was it a free trade?


----------



## miketoasty

Zenon said:


> True that, I'm sure they know now, as the Tech Super I spoke with, did email her dept, and to the VZW Publicity dept concerning this, Like i said, I have never asked for "free" and i do put most blame on HTC. and therefore because of this, I prefer not to own a HTC device, but its a personal choice. I not telling everyone to call VZW, it your own choice., As far as the Bionic, I assume I called at the right time and spoke to the right person to be able to get it, I have been very happy with the thunderbolt and have done some dev for the device, sad to see it go, but my information is a little more imp than a phone.


You make a good point. If AOSP wasn't running correctly on this device I would be gone just as well.


----------



## fixxxer2012

Zenon said:


> no cost trade


how did you even present this issue with customer support? i may make a phone call this afternoon. are they even aware of it?


----------



## Mustang302LX

miketoasty said:


> You make a good point. If AOSP wasn't running correctly on this device I would be gone just as well.


Agreed. I'm waiting for the Nexus to buy off contract and sell the TBolt. I am a fan of HTC but this is not good and makes HTC look really bad.


----------



## Zenon

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah I see what you are saying. I'm rocking CM7 so this isn't an issue for me personally but I wouldn't be thrilled with HTC had I been on Sense. They def. need to do something quick before it gets out of hand like the whole tracking thing Apple dealt with.
> 
> Plus I'm waiting for the Prime so I can sell my TBolt and buy the Prime full retail since I'm not due for an upgrade (plus it won't extend my contract which is always good).


Yes HTC has some damage control coming, > lucky I got this with no extension, and will keep me upgrade of nov 2012<
If this gets to the level of the Apple occurrence, both parties (VZW,HTC) will have a lot of azz kissing...lol
BTW The Super also emailed a higher level tech or whatever at HTC also wanting answers to this from them...


----------



## fixxxer2012

Mustang302LX said:


> Agreed. I'm waiting for the Nexus to buy off contract and sell the TBolt. I am a fan of HTC but this is not good and makes HTC look really bad.


the tbolt is my last htc device.


----------



## Intoxikate

"Zenon said:


> Are you rooted?


Yes, I'm rooted.


----------



## Zenon

fixxxer2012 said:


> how did you even present this issue with customer support? i may make a phone call this afternoon. are they even aware of it?


Went through data tech support, and got it escalated, presented the details of the issue and pointed them to the post at android police.They just got the info on the 1st, so most won't know.


----------



## Zenon

Intoxikate said:


> Yes, I'm rooted.


Not sure, but i think you have to use Root Explorer, it has root permissions, es exp doesn't


----------



## Intoxikate

Zenon said:


> Not sure, but i think you have to use Root Explorer, it has root permissions, es exp doesn't


Are there no other free file managers that give root permissions like Root Explorer?

EDIT: Nevermind, didn't see that I could give ES File Exp root access in the options. HTCLoggers.apk and odex now deleted.


----------



## fixxxer2012

Zenon said:


> Went through data tech support, and got it escalated, presented the details of the issue and pointed them to the post at android police.They just got the info on the 1st, so most won't know.


well ill try to call and see what happens. ill probably ask for a droid charge.


----------



## miketoasty

Intoxikate said:


> Are there no other free file managers that give root permissions like Root Explorer?


Super Manager from the market does roughly the same thing. Just make sure you enable "Root" in the settings before doing anything, and when you enter system make sure you chose "R/W". Also, don't delete anything you are unsure of or you could screw up your phone.


----------



## Zenon

"fixxxer2012 said:


> well ill try to call and see what happens. ill probably ask for a droid charge.


Good luck! The charge is still a good phone


----------



## Intoxikate

miketoasty said:


> Super Manager from the market does roughly the same thing. Just make sure you enable "Root" in the settings before doing anything, and when you enter system make sure you chose "R/W". Also, don't delete anything you are unsure of or you could screw up your phone.


Thanks, just noticed that ES File Explorer had the same thing. Just didn't look further enough for it lol. Anyways, both HTCLoggers.apk and .odex are deleted now!


----------



## Zenon

"miketoasty said:


> Super Manager from the market does roughly the same thing. Just make sure you enable "Root" in the settings before doing anything, and when you enter system make sure you chose "R/W". Also, don't delete anything you are unsure of or you could screw up your phone.


I think root uninstaller may work, just search sys, but yea don't remove anything else or you phone may turn into a microwave..


----------



## Raziel36

HTC tech support just told me that disabling "Tell HTC" effectively makes this problem go away. Is that the case or is he just covering it up, hoping I'll take him at his word?!


----------



## Intoxikate

Zenon said:


> I think root uninstaller may work, just search sys, but yea don't remove anything else or you phone may turn into a microwave..


lol Was it ok that I deleted the odex file as well?


----------



## miketoasty

Intoxikate said:


> lol Was it ok that I deleted the odex file as well?


Yes that was okay, I just meant don't go removing google.framework.com or something like that.


----------



## Zenon

Intoxikate said:


> lol Was it ok that I deleted the odex file as well?


yes its ok


----------



## miketoasty

Raziel36 said:


> HTC tech support just told me that disabling "Tell HTC" effectively makes this problem go away. Is that the case or is he just covering it up, hoping I'll take him at his word?!


I am not quite sure someone with more knowledge than me should chime in but I would say "NO" that would not make it go away. 2 things. 1.Why would HTC not have formally come out and said that to fix the issue as of right now just do this. It would save them a lot of hassle and give them time to come out with a fix. 2. I think "Tell HTC" is just the sending part, I think this will get info just won't send it to them, then again I could be wrong but doesn't seem like it would be that easy.

Or, call him on his bluff, download the program that checks this exploit, disable "Tell HTC" and then run it and see what happens. It doesn't require root to run so they wouldn't be able to prosecute you for rooting or anything like that and it should get you some answers.

If you plan to take the latter route here is a direct link to the apk that tests for the exploit: http://lts.cr/yXJ


----------



## tekhna

Raziel36 said:


> HTC tech support just told me that disabling "Tell HTC" effectively makes this problem go away. Is that the case or is he just covering it up, hoping I'll take him at his word?!


Maybe it'll prevent future logging, but it won't delete the data file sitting on your phone.


----------



## fixxxer2012

IMO verizon needs to respond to this and publicly allow users to exchange the tbolt for a different phone.

i assume the dinc2 is affected as well? the only viable phone out there that is not htc is the droid charge. since i assume it would be pretty hard to get a bionic out of this.


----------



## rycheme

The posts on HTC's twitter and facebook all have the same response:

We take our customers' security very seriously, and are working to investigate this claim as quickly as possible. We will provide an update as soon as we're able to determine the accuracy of the claim and what steps, if any, need to be taken.


----------



## Zenon

miketoasty said:


> I am not quite sure someone with more knowledge than me should chime in but I would say "NO" that would not make it go away. 2 things. 1.Why would HTC not have formally come out and said that to fix the issue as of right now just do this. It would save them a lot of hassle and give them time to come out with a fix. 2. I think "Tell HTC" is just the sending part, I think this will get info just won't send it to them, then again I could be wrong but doesn't seem like it would be that easy.


From what I can tell, it is separate from "Tell HTC" this is a back-end issue that happens without your consent- opt-in or out, it still collects your info and holds it until "Big Brother (lol)" logs in and gets it, or any other app for that fact. So the HTC rep was blowing up your azz just to get you off the phone... also why would the tell me they will not make a comment on this matter at this time, and will release a statement on twitter or on HTC.com with their "official" findings? yea right....


----------



## Zenon

rycheme said:


> The posts on HTC's twitter and facebook all have the same response:
> 
> We take our customers' security very seriously, and are working to investigate this claim as quickly as possible. We will provide an update as soon as we're able to determine the accuracy of the claim and what steps, if any, need to be taken.


Exactly, that is a part of what the HTC Super read to me, I just started laughing at him..


----------



## miketoasty

Love the Thunderbolt but this is just unreal. Really considering dropping it for the Charge at this point. I know I just defended the part about the easy fix, but reading stuff online makes me feel real uneasy at this point. I mean my phone has a lot of information attached to me and my friends, I wasn't really worried about security on my phone but this makes me think twice.


----------



## Zenon

fixxxer2012 said:


> IMO verizon needs to respond to this and publicly allow users to exchange the tbolt for a different phone.
> 
> i assume the dinc2 is affected as well? the only viable phone out there that is not htc is the droid charge. since i assume it would be pretty hard to get a bionic out of this.


That is true, because I believe this is going to become more public, and then they both will be running with tails tucked... lol


----------



## Zenon

miketoasty said:


> Love the Thunderbolt but this is just unreal. Really considering dropping it for the Charge at this point. I know I just defended the part about the easy fix, but reading stuff online makes me feel real uneasy at this point. I mean my phone has a lot of information attached to me and my friends, I wasn't really worried about security on my phone but this makes me think twice.


Just remember I'm not trying to change anyones opinion, just pointing out facts, why would the app hold logcats and other info? In this day and age personal info is more imp and costly than any other thing... and I prefer to protect mine...


----------



## fixxxer2012

miketoasty said:


> Love the Thunderbolt but this is just unreal. Really considering dropping it for the Charge at this point. I know I just defended the part about the easy fix, but reading stuff online makes me feel real uneasy at this point. I mean my phone has a lot of information attached to me and my friends, I wasn't really worried about security on my phone but this makes me think twice.


call verizon and demand a charge, thats what ill be doing today.


----------



## miketoasty

fixxxer2012 said:


> call verizon and demand a charge, thats what ill be doing today.


Wow just made myself laugh, I was about to say "Oh well I'll just get the Inc 2 and deal without 4G" but low and behold another HTC device. Really not a happy camper at this point. Luckily on Friday I was already told I could switch for the Charge or Revolution before this came out (Had other problems with the phone/service), I told them I would spend the weekend to mull it over.

Your guys (and gals) opinions on the best 3G phone on Verizon?


----------



## rycheme

Heh, getting the same standard responses on twitter from @HTC. I replied and said, 'You're kidding, right?


----------



## fixxxer2012

miketoasty said:


> Wow just made myself laugh, I was about to say "Oh well I'll just get the Inc 2 and deal without 4G" but low and behold another HTC device. Really not a happy camper at this point. Luckily on Friday I was already told I could switch for the Charge or Revolution before this came out (Had other problems with the phone/service), I told them I would spend the weekend to mull it over.


yeah i was thinking of asking for the dinc2 but its htc and i assume the security issue will affect that model as well. the revolution is a darn nice phone but it has very little development. the charge is where ill be going until the prime hits.


----------



## miketoasty

fixxxer2012 said:


> yeah i was thinking of asking for the dinc2 but its htc and i assume the security issue will affect that model as well. the revolution is a darn nice phone but it has very little development. the charge is where ill be going until the prime hits.


Just an FYI apparently the Dinc2 was not an affected device. Not that it really matters but just letting you know.


----------



## darkrom

Called them TODAY. Got them to ship me out a brand new Bionic. They said I'd have to ship back my thunderbolt, but I paid RETAIL $600+ for this phone. Is there any way around shipping it back?


----------



## miketoasty

darkrom said:


> Called them TODAY. Got them to ship me out a brand new Bionic. They said I'd have to ship back my thunderbolt, but I paid RETAIL $600+ for this phone. Is there any way around shipping it back?


I would say no. They are giving you a brand new phone (Okay not brand new but you get the picture), free of charge, no upgrade, with only requiring the old one in return. I would say meh, take it and run, because like I said I tried getting the Bionic the other day and was told a definite no.


----------



## Zenon

"miketoasty said:


> I would say no. They are giving you a brand new phone (Okay not brand new but you get the picture), free of charge, no upgrade, with only requiring the old one in return. I would say meh, take it and run, because like I said I tried getting the Bionic the other day and was told a definite no.


Exactly, I get mine tomorrow, be glad to return the bolt, the bionic is also a 600 phone, so its a break even deal, I was also able to get all of my accessories exchanged too!


----------



## fishfood

I've been to two VZW stores AND spoken to customer service via landline, all of whom told me they had no idea WHAT I was talking about. They didn't offer me CRAP, and the tech support guy went on a tangent about the Y2K hysteria and today's fears about technology being equally unfounded. Go figure. I guess I'll keep pushing until I find someone who ISN'T an idiot. I guess the ratio at VZW is worse than I feared.


----------



## elliott35

OK so this is going to sound really bad and I'm putting that up first... I called Verizon and I was being really nice to the lady and everything and I asked her if Verizon has to approve the updates that they release and she said no... So I told her that I thought she was wrong(nicely) but you know how that goes.... She then proceeded to tell me that she knows nothing about it and it's not official with Verizon so she can't and won't do anything for me. She told me to call htc, so I did and that was a joke... "You can read our official statement on the website... Oh wait we don't have a statement yet" lmfao. So here's where people might take offense and I don't mean it like that.... but, I decided to keep calling Verizon until I got a man on the phone (my though was all the ladies always seem angry when the pick up the phone and they are in my experience less willing to help.) took about 5 calls the first dude I talk to offers me an upgrade.


----------



## Mustang302LX

For those of you not on Sense ROMs can't VzW tell your running 2.3.7 when they look into your device?


----------



## mkjellgren

Quick question for those of you with bionics in the mail. Did you specifically have to ask for the bionic or did they just offer it to you?


----------



## darkrom

They said any phone. I said bionic. For the record it was a lady who helped me and she was great and no issues at all, so the previous statement is quite dumb. I will return my thunderbolt and feel lucky. Didn't think of it as trading my $600 phone for a new better $600 phone lol.

Good times on tbolt guys and good luck. See you all over at the bionic thread lol.


----------



## v36sedan

Is there anything else to worry about once the htcloggers.apk is removed?


----------



## miketoasty

v36sedan said:


> Is there anything else to worry about once the htcloggers.apk is removed?


Yes just because the app is removed there is still a log file on your phone that can be accessed that has all information the logger gathered the last time it was ran before it was deleted. Deleting that is the end to all of this but I am not sure where it is located.

On the flip side, I called and was again told no to the Bionic but was told I would be contacted by a supervisor in the next 24 hours to finalize the transaction (Since the person I was talking to was not "privileged" to hand out replacements). Will flip some s*** if they tell me I can't get a Bionic. Especially with all you lucky bastards out there who are getting one.


----------



## v36sedan

Hopefully someone will fine the log file bc I do not want a Motorola or Samsung.


----------



## Mustang302LX

miketoasty said:


> Yes just because the app is removed there is still a log file on your phone that can be accessed that has all information the logger gathered the last time it was ran before it was deleted. Deleting that is the end to all of this but I am not sure where it is located.
> 
> On the flip side, I called and was again told no to the Bionic but was told I would be contacted by a supervisor in the next 24 hours to finalize the transaction (Since the person I was talking to was not "privileged" to hand out replacements). Will flip some s*** if they tell me I can't get a Bionic. Especially with all you lucky bastards out there who are getting one.


Damn now you're leaving the bolt too? Wow it's going to get slow around here!


----------



## dstu03

They offered me any phone for the next 30 days was going to wait for the prime but I might do it now just because I don't want them to fix this


----------



## miketoasty

Mustang302LX said:


> Damn now you're leaving the bolt too? Wow it's going to get slow around here!


Lol, more on the fence as of right now. Found out the Inc2 did not suffer from this but found out after its latest update it is unrootable. Was looking at the Droid Charge and other than the screen I like the Thunderbolt better. So unless they actually let me get the Bionic or I find a phone that they will actually give me that makes sense to take (I.e. None of them) I will be staying here. Just kind of pissed at the whole situation, but to leave the development of this phone it would take a pretty big push.


----------



## Mustang302LX

miketoasty said:


> Lol, more on the fence as of right now. Found out the Inc2 did not suffer from this but found out after its latest update it is unrootable. Was looking at the Droid Charge and other than the screen I like the Thunderbolt better. So unless they actually let me get the Bionic or I find a phone that they will actually give me that makes sense to take (I.e. None of them) I will be staying here. Just kind of pissed at the whole situation, but to leave the development of this phone it would take a pretty big push.


Yeah I hear that. I refuse to use any other 4G device on VzW as I'm not a fan of the Charge, Revo, or Bionic. I'm holding out for the Prime personally. I needs me a stock device that actually gets updates lol. Plus development on Nexus phones seems to be insane!


----------



## miketoasty

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah I hear that. I refuse to use any other 4G device on VzW as I'm not a fan of the Charge, Revo, or Bionic. I'm holding out for the Prime personally. I needs me a stock device that actually gets updates lol. Plus development on Nexus phones seems to be insane!


I completely agree, I have my upgrade waiting and probably won't use it until I can get my hands on the Prime. From what I have heard nothing comes close, but if I can get the Bionic and keep my upgrade, then what the hell? Either way I may end up "downgrading" to the Charge until the Prime is released.


----------



## randyored

Can this break your contract? Is it enough? I mean they have allowed a privacy breach to compromise my data.


----------



## playbeasy

This is what VZWSUPPORT twitter said regarding a question someone posted about this.

"Please contact HTC with any concerns regarding HTCloggers.apk since they are the manufacturer ^CB"


----------



## Mustang302LX

playbeasy said:


> This is what VZWSUPPORT twitter said regarding a question someone posted about this.
> 
> "Please contact HTC with any concerns regarding HTCloggers.apk since they are the manufacturer ^CB"


That makes sense. Too bad HTC has nothing to say about it right now.


----------



## Revoked

Mustang302LX said:


> That makes sense. Too bad HTC has nothing to say about it right now.


It doesn't hold water with me. Its Verizon's customers, their problem to make it right. We can't even buy these phones directly from HTC. Strict product liabilty. At least here in California.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Revoked said:


> It doesn't hold water with me. Its Verizon's customers, their problem to make it right. We can't even buy these phones directly from HTC. Strict product liabilty. At least here in California.


Yes that's true but at the same time it isn't Verizon's fault. They should help people but they can only answer so much really. They probably have no clue when a fix will be made available by HTC.

If HTC was smart they would just remove it from the last OTA fix VM notifications and just push out an update for us. For the other devices just remove the damn files and send an update! They make boat loads of money and should be fast with a fix.


----------



## miketoasty

Mustang302LX said:


> That makes sense. Too bad HTC has nothing to say about it right now.


I hate to disagree with you Mustang but, no, that doesn't make sense. As someone posted earlier, you wouldn't take a car with a warranty problem to the warehouse where it was made, you take it to the dealer who sold it to you. Verizon is responsible for these phones as they are the ones who sold them. I can't believe they are being so ridiculous about it. They had to approve of the software before it was released so again they are liable. If they didn't want this to happen why didn't they look at what they were pushing before pushing it?


----------



## miketoasty

Mustang302LX said:


> Yes that's true but at the same time it isn't Verizon's fault. They should help people but they can only answer so much really. They probably have no clue when a fix will be made available by HTC.
> 
> If HTC was smart they would just remove it from the last OTA fix VM notifications and just push out an update for us. For the other devices just remove the damn files and send an update! They make boat loads of money and should be fast with a fix.


I agree with you here that there is nothing Verizon themselves can do about this but they should at least allow easy transfers to a different phone. They are the seller they need to fix the mess.


----------



## Mustang302LX

miketoasty said:


> I hate to disagree with you Mustang but, no, that doesn't make sense. As someone posted earlier, you wouldn't take a car with a warranty problem to the warehouse where it was made, you take it to the dealer who sold it to you. Verizon is responsible for these phones as they are the ones who sold them. I can't believe they are being so ridiculous about it. They had to approve of the software before it was released so again they are liable. If they didn't want this to happen why didn't they look at what they were pushing before pushing it?


Putting it that way I agree with you. Good analogy.


----------



## Revoked

It's not their "fault" but it is their problem to fix.


----------



## miketoasty

Mustang302LX said:


> Putting it that way I agree with you. Good analogy.


Maybe I will just switch to an iPhone they won't steal any of my data, right? :wink2:


----------



## Mustang302LX

miketoasty said:


> Maybe I will just switch to an iPhone they won't steal any of my data, right? :wink2:


LMAO. You could use an upgrade if they give you one to get the iPhone 5 that way you get all the new Android functionality they placed into it!!!!


----------



## miketoasty

Mustang302LX said:


> LMAO. You could use an upgrade if they give you one to get the iPhone 5 that way you get all the new Android functionality they placed into it!!!!


Your right! Like notifications, and cloud syncing, but it will be considered new! Wow, its like going back in time when reading when the iPhone is getting *new*. Don't forget no 4G!


----------



## randyored

miketoasty said:


> I hate to disagree with you Mustang but, no, that doesn't make sense. As someone posted earlier, you wouldn't take a car with a warranty problem to the warehouse where it was made, you take it to the dealer who sold it to you. Verizon is responsible for these phones as they are the ones who sold them. I can't believe they are being so ridiculous about it. They had to approve of the software before it was released so again they are liable. If they didn't want this to happen why didn't they look at what they were pushing before pushing it?


I agree, if I buy a Kenmore at Sears, and it breaks within the allowed contract (warrantee), I don't take it to Whirlpool (who builds some Kenmore appliances). Whirlpool would laugh at me!.


----------



## Mustang302LX

miketoasty said:


> Your right! Like notifications, and cloud syncing, but it will be considered new! Wow, its like going back in time when reading when the iPhone is getting *new*. Don't forget no 4G!


I believe the terms aren't new but MAGICAL & REVOLUTIONARY!!!

How long you guys think it will take HTC to rectify this situation?


----------



## fixxxer2012

im on the phone with verizon now and they are aware of this. they said it is a htc issue and their connecting me to them now. i seriously doubt their going to swap my phone out. im not sure what you guys did to get a different phone model. ill probably just end up swapping my tbolt on craigslist.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt

Verizon told me via Twitter that they aren't doing anything, I need to contact HTC regarding the logging and leaking of data.....

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## azndan2

I called VZW and spoke to someone who didn't try to do anything to help. I referenced the android police article, pc world article, etc. Told them I had to use the phone for my business and it had to be secure and etc. Then I spoke to his supervisor (William) and argued with him for about 10 minutes and then he offered me an early upgrade. I ordered the Bionic for 2 year price and I get to keep my thunderbolt (probably gonna sell it on CL). Hope this helps someone.


----------



## skaforey

This makes absolutely no sense, since HTC cannot send an update to your phone.


----------



## linuxguru

Root and remove problem solved.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## JuggalotusHeat

RjsShadows said:


> Please report back. I want the nexus prime. I'll pay the difference!


Yeah Im Thinking This Would Be A Good Way To Get Rid Of My Tbolt :O) Let Me Know :O)


----------



## linuxguru

No carrier is going to give you a new phone for something that is software related and can be solved once HTC and the carrier kick out a OTA. With HTC rep on the line you bet by the end of the week there will be a fix. Plus legal problems they could face if someone was to use this flaw and gain information. I thank the powers to be for root and AOSP I hate sense but love HTC phones.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## azndan2

azndan2 said:


> I called VZW and spoke to someone who didn't try to do anything to help. I referenced the android police article, pc world article, etc. Told them I had to use the phone for my business and it had to be secure and etc. Then I spoke to his supervisor (William) and argued with him for about 10 minutes and then he offered me an early upgrade. I ordered the Bionic for 2 year price and I get to keep my thunderbolt (probably gonna sell it on CL). Hope this helps someone.


I would advise people with enough time and persistence to keep trying out different reps until they get a nice one like William.


----------



## dstu03

Verizon has now started denying this


----------



## fixxxer2012

just spoke to htc and they are aware and will be making a press statement soon.


----------



## mkjellgren

Just talked to vzw as well. Apparently they've been warned not to address the issue. Both the tech support and the "supervisor" denied any blame and said I would have to talk to htc and gave me some bs about how htc hasn't officially given a statement and that articles online are not credible and that I could get a warranty replacement but it would just be another thunderbolt. I may call again and try to speak to someone else but it's starting to look bleek at this point.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt

What time does CS stop answering phone calls? I might try in like 15 minutes

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## fixxxer2012

mkjellgren said:


> Just talked to vzw as well. Apparently they've been warned not to address the issue. Both the tech support and the "supervisor" denied any blame and said I would have to talk to htc and gave me some bs about how htc hasn't officially given a statement and that articles online are not credible and that I could get a warranty replacement but it would just be another thunderbolt. I may call again and try to speak to someone else but it's starting to look bleek at this point.


yeah im back on the line with verizon. im getting another phone or ill be canceling service. this is a bigger issue than is being let on to believe. i could tell when i spoke to htc.


----------



## tekhna

I can't imagine how Verizon would deny you a new phone, given the enormity of this issue. The liability problem here could be staggering.


----------



## fixxxer2012

i want to thank the devs for finding this and exposing it. verizon has me on hold seeing what they can do, they are aware of it.

update: i just got a droid charge out of it! THANK YOU verizon....


----------



## dstu03

Verizon will not replace anymore phones they are in true denial mode at this point


----------



## fixxxer2012

dstu03 said:


> Verizon will not replace anymore phones they are in true denial mode at this point


funny as i just got a droid charge. keep trying guys.


----------



## dstu03

I just spoke with a good friend who works there they ate going to fix the problem and act like it never happened


----------



## fixxxer2012

dstu03 said:


> I just spoke with a good friend who works there they ate going to fix the problem and act like it never happened


your friend is full of it. the backlash would be overwhelming. no offense!


----------



## fixxxer2012

call verizon. they gave me a droid charge as a replacement.


----------



## dadsterflip

You have to send your old one I'm sure off?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dstu03

They stopped taking blame they are putting this all on HTC and referring everyone to them bastards took away my free upgrade I'm a little heated


----------



## fixxxer2012

dadsterflip said:


> You have to send your old one I'm sure off?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


yes you have to unroot and ship your tbolt back.


----------



## fixxxer2012

dstu03 said:


> They stopped taking blame they are putting this all on HTC and referring everyone to them bastards took away my free upgrade I'm a little heated


what do you mean they took away your upgrade? many people including myself have gotten replacement phones free of charge. i actually commend verizon for exchanging mine for a droid charge. best customer experience ive had hands down. i never would of got this with sprint. you just have to be firm but nice when talking to tech support.

trust me verizon is aware of this and i can see bad things for htc if this is not rectified asap. as of today the tbolt is the last htc device ill own.


----------



## mkjellgren

I've called 3 times and spoke with supervisors each time and every time they just tell me to contact htc. One of the tech support even told me to root my phone and remove the file since vzw doesn't check for root on warranty replacements anyway. Little did they know I've already done just that. I just couldn't believe vzw tech support would tell me to do something that would void my warranty just to protect themselves. They're in full denial mode and just keep saying htc hasn't officially made a statement to them and therefore it isn't a documented issue and all Internet articles are technically hear-say.


----------



## fixxxer2012

mkjellgren said:


> I've called 3 times and spoke with supervisors each time and every time they just tell me to contact htc. One of the tech support even told me to root my phone and remove the file since vzw doesn't check for root on warranty replacements anyway. Little did they know I've already done just that. I just couldn't believe vzw tech support would tell me to do something that would void my warranty just to protect themselves. They're in full denial mode and just keep saying htc hasn't officially made a statement to them and therefore it isn't a documented issue and all Internet articles are technically hear-say.


well i guess i just had a supportive representative then. he researched the issue then replaced my device, no questions asked. i just have to ship them my tbolt back when i get my charge tomorrow or wednesday.

if you guys cant make headway by calling, blow up both verizons & htc's twitter and facebook page. i can tell you when i spoke to htc they are very aware of this and just havent officially made a press statement.


----------



## dstu03

"fixxxer2012 said:


> what do you mean they took away your upgrade? many people including myself have gotten replacement phones free of charge. i actually commend verizon for exchanging mine for a droid charge. best customer experience ive had hands down. i never would of got this with sprint. you just have to be firm but nice when talking to tech support.
> 
> trust me verizon is aware of this and i can see bad things for htc if this is not rectified asap. as of today the tbolt is the last htc device ill own.


I was offered a free phone if my choice they won't honor it now. And BTW you got lucky at this point they are in denial its not a VZW wireless problem and they won't replace


----------



## fixxxer2012

dstu03 said:


> I was offered a free phone if my choice they won't honor it now. And BTW you got lucky at this point they are in denial its not a VZW wireless problem and they won't replace


yeah i guess i did get lucky.


----------



## dstu03

"fixxxer2012 said:


> yeah i guess i did get lucky.


Droid charge is a nice phone but not really an upgrade should have gone for the bionic


----------



## fixxxer2012

dstu03 said:


> Droid charge is a nice phone but not really an upgrade should have gone for the bionic


lets see, better quality lcd and a hummingbird cpu...id call that a better device. they aren't offering the bionic only the charge or revolution. the charge will tide me over until the prime hits. no more htc for me, sad as i wanted the vigor.


----------



## Raziel36

I just received an email stating my Charge has shipped out and a tracking number. Guess I got lucky, but I had to fight for even that. The first tech from Verizon laughed and said it wasn't possible, until we conference called HTC and their tech admitted it. His lame "Tell HTC" fix caused Verizon to deny an exchange. I called later, and HTC had gone all hush-hush, which raised flags with Verizon's tech, enough so that he did the exchange.

No upgrade offer or "any phone".. it was Charge or nothing, but I've had issues with my volume down not working, so I'll be glad to have a phone with a better volume rocker and screen, if nothing else. I WILL miss the development, as CM7 is a no-go on Charge for now. I see a Prime in my future, off contract. I need AOSP.


----------



## fixxxer2012

Raziel36 said:


> I just received an email stating my Charge has shipped out and a tracking number. Guess I got lucky, but I had to fight for even that. The first tech from Verizon laughed and said it wasn't possible, until we conference called HTC and their tech admitted it. His lame "Tell HTC" fix caused Verizon to deny an exchange. I called later, and HTC had gone all hush-hush, which raised flags with Verizon's tech, enough so that he did the exchange.
> 
> No upgrade offer or "any phone".. it was Charge or nothing, but I've had issues with my volume down not working, so I'll be glad to have a phone with a better volume rocker and screen, if nothing else. I WILL miss the development, as CM7 is a no-go on Charge for now. I see a Prime in my future, off contract. I need AOSP.


hmm my tech never said id get shipping confirmation. he just confirmed my addy and said to expect it tomorrow or wednesday as they were overnighting it. i guess i should keep checking my email.


----------



## 00negative

"v36sedan said:


> Hopefully someone will fine the log file bc I do not want a Motorola or Samsung.


I think it was posted earlier in this forum but do some checking to confirm it is in

data/data and look for com.htclogger.... Or something along those lines

It might of been mentioned in the article on the home page of rootzwiki as well


----------



## rycheme

To the folks going over to the Bionic, I was reading in the forums and don't see CM7 working on it yet. What are you planning on running?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenon

"rycheme said:


> To the folks going over to the Bionic, I was reading in the forums and don't see CM7 working on it yet. What are you planning on running?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


For me, just stock for now


----------



## Axiom

Can anyone confirm what software version includes this logger?


----------



## poontab

Thread cleaned. Keep the drama off the forums.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt

Anyone had hands on with the charge? Is it worth trying to trade it for my TB? And I'm concerned about the devs and rooting, as I think BAMF doesn't do the charge...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## DGP

fixxxer2012 said:


> lets see, better quality lcd and a hummingbird cpu...id call that a better device. they aren't offering the bionic only the charge or revolution. the charge will tide me over until the prime hits. no more htc for me, sad as i wanted the vigor.


Yeah but the Charge can't surf the web while on the phone. Also, after numerous tests (From what I saw), the Charge pulled in slower 4G speeds than the Thunderbolt. You should have raised some hell for the Bionic.


----------



## Mustang302LX

To those leaving good luck but remember the grass isn't always greener.


----------



## fixxxer2012

DGP said:


> Yeah but the Charge can't surf the web while on the phone. Also, after numerous tests (From what I saw), the Charge pulled in slower 4G speeds than the Thunderbolt. You should have raised some hell for the Bionic.


im not a fan of the bionic plus verizon only offered the charge or revolution. im not sure how some of these guys scored a free bionic. all the reviews ive seen of the charge look good to me.


----------



## fixxxer2012

Mustang302LX said:


> To those leaving good luck but remember the grass isn't always greener.


it will be better than a phone that logs your activities. the charge will be short lived as ill be getting the prime anyways.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Nick.Tbolt said:


> Anyone had hands on with the charge? Is it worth trying to trade it for my TB? And I'm concerned about the devs and rooting, as I think BAMF doesn't do the charge...
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


The Charge seems to have a good dev base but in my experience the display is great but the battery from my use was actually worse than the tbolt. But I've overall heard good things about the phone.


----------



## Mustang302LX

fixxxer2012 said:


> it will be better than a phone that logs your activities. the charge will be short lived as ill be getting the prime anyways.


Aren't you rooted anyways? So really if you did the few steps it wasn't logging anything.

Sorry not trying to be rude but this thread basically went from check your ROM for the HTCLogging.apk or whatnot and ended up a way for people to pry their way into a new phone. I'll hush now and just move on as I'm on AOSP and not affected by this.


----------



## reygeoffrey

Im on a Captivate running CM7 am i fine?


----------



## Mustang302LX

reygeoffrey said:


> Im on a Captivate running CM7 am i fine?


Uhhh this is only for HTC devices and only a select few lol.


----------



## dstu03

Was told if HTC says there's a problem they will give a bionic


----------



## rycheme

I'm rooted and on CM7, so I'm not affected - but I went ahead and contacted Verizon to discuss the matter since I feel it needs to be addressed for Sense users. I think the part that stinks about the whole situation is that Verizon hasn't decided what they're going to do and HTC isn't saying a word. I understand needing to confirm the exploit before making any rash decisions, but you would think that HTC themselves would have at least put out some corrective actions to prevent any further harm to their customer base. Further, I would think that with the news, Verizon would have at least issued a statement to their front-line personnel to give them something to tell the customer and provide a clear escalation path for unsatisfied customers.

More than anything, I'm just sad that VZW and HTC are acting the way they are right now.


----------



## azndan2

fixxxer2012 said:


> i want to thank the devs for finding this and exposing it. verizon has me on hold seeing what they can do, they are aware of it.
> 
> update: i just got a droid charge out of it! THANK YOU verizon....


Congratulations Fixxxer!


----------



## DGP

Nick.Tbolt said:


> Anyone had hands on with the charge? Is it worth trying to trade it for my TB? And I'm concerned about the devs and rooting, as I think BAMF doesn't do the charge...
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Before I got the Thunderbolt, I was going back and forth between the Charge. I went to my local Verizon store and played with it (As well as the TB) for an hour or so. Here's why I didn't pick the Charge: 1) You can't surf the web and talk on the phone at the same time, 2) After numerous test, the Charge was pulling in slower 4G speeds than the Thunderbolt, and 3) I just couldn't ease up to the design of the Charge. The Charge does have a nice display, but coming from the Fascinate, the Thunderbolt is just fine. :android-smile:


----------



## Adrynalyne

Let us not forget it has 1/2 of the usable amount of ram.

1/2. 50% less.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt

DGP said:


> Before I got the Thunderbolt, I was going back and forth between the Charge. I went to my local Verizon store and played with it (As well as the TB) for an hour or so. Here's why I didn't pick the Charge: 1) You can't surf the web and talk on the phone at the same time, 2) After numerous test, the Charge was pulling in slower 4G speeds than the Thunderbolt, and 3) I just couldn't ease up to the design of the Charge. The Charge does have a nice display, but coming from the Fascinate, the Thunderbolt is just fine. :android-smile:


Yea, I was gonna get it on my birthday, but it was delayed so I got a thunderbolt on the 28th, never played with a charge though, but I can't see me leaving my SoaB

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## DGP

Nick.Tbolt said:


> Yea, I was gonna get it on my birthday, but it was delayed so I got a thunderbolt on the 28th, never played with a charge though, but I can't see me leaving my SoaB
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I've been wanting to try that ROM out for the longest time. I think I'll finally give it a shot today, or tomorrow.


----------



## goater1220

"fixxxer2012 said:


> funny as i just got a droid charge. keep trying guys.


I for a charge also ... A refurbished one ... The rep I talked to told me to go on ebay and buy a battery and back plate and they would reimburse my account. So I did while on the phone and he credited my account for the amount it said.... Thank god I kept my ebay bucks lmao!!!!!


----------



## goater1220

"fixxxer2012 said:


> lets see, better quality lcd and a hummingbird cpu...id call that a better device. they aren't offering the bionic only the charge or revolution. the charge will tide me over until the prime hits. no more htc for me, sad as i wanted the vigor.


I'm with you on that no bionic so I got a refurbished charge and no more HTC


----------



## Nick.Tbolt

DGP said:


> I've been wanting to try that ROM out for the longest time. I think I'll finally give it a shot today, or tomorrow.


Quick lauch takes some getting used to, but its pretty cool, tried Forever1.0.7 but SoaB brought me back, can't wait to see what it has next, and can't wait for doubleshot

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrynalyne

Welcome to 50% less usable ram and RFS.


----------



## bart77

Ok, I'm trying to understand this a little better. The HTC logger app can generate log files from commands run from another installed app that has only internet access permissions?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## goater1220

"Adrynalyne said:


> Welcome to 50% less usable ram and RFS.


Sorry dude didn't mean to insult you


----------



## mike919

Wow.. this just made me embarrassed for the android community. All you people rush out to get a lesser phone because of all of this BS?? Have fun with your RFS file partition. I'm quite saddened that people used this information for "profit" instead of what it really was for, to be informative. PATHETIC.


----------



## Adrynalyne

goater1220 said:


> Sorry dude didn't mean to insult you


Didn't insult me. I am just explaining that its one of those take improvements, for loss on others.


----------



## mike919

"Adrynalyne said:


> Welcome to 50% less usable ram and RFS.


Hahaha damn tapatalk.. you beat me to the rfs reference.


----------



## goater1220

"Adrynalyne said:


> Didn't insult me. I am just explaining that its one of those take improvements, for loss on others.


Oh OK well I just to the charge for the hell of it I get a upgrade soon and was thinking about the vigor but if not its the prime


----------



## Zenon

"Adrynalyne said:


> Welcome to 50% less usable ram and RFS.


Any chance BAMF will be doing work on the Bionic?


----------



## 00negative

Wow this thread is way off topic


----------



## kites_in_trees

If I call (or go in person) and my phone was purchased on EBay, does my argument to get a new phone hold any leverage?


----------



## Adrynalyne

Zenon said:


> Any chance BAMF will be doing work on the Bionic?


No. One of the two devs it already has, is too egotistical for us to mess with it. I ran into it day one. Bionic went back that day and I said screw it.


----------



## Raziel36

"bart77 said:


> Ok, I'm trying to understand this a little better. The HTC logger app can generate log files from commands run from another installed app that has only internet access permissions?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


It constantly makes the log files, the problem is that those files can be accessed by any app that is given internet permissions.


----------



## Zenon

"Adrynalyne said:


> No. One of the two devs it already has, is too egotistical for us to mess with it. I ran into it day one. Bionic went back that day and I said screw it.


Got ya, kinda unfortunate, you guys dev some great things, I will catch u on the flip side then...

" Now back to our show.... "


----------



## MrKleen

Why would anyone go backwards from the Bolt?

The only real option is to ask for an upgrade for the future.


----------



## Igotadroid

Apparently my friend talked to Verizon today and after an hour on the phone, he's sending in his tbolt for an iPhone 4. Hmm, I wonder if its worth seeing about getting an early upgrade or a Charge.


----------



## azndan2

Question for those that got an early upgrade - lets say that while I'm using the Bionic, the Vigor or Prime comes out. If I am within the 2 week (or was it 1 month) return window, can I just return the Bionic, eat the restocking fee, and get a different phone?


----------



## Grnlantern79

"fixxxer2012 said:


> it will be better than a phone that logs your activities. the charge will be short lived as ill be getting the prime anyways.


I don't get it delete the files and go on with your life, I knew about this before it hit on android police. There is a app on market that blocks the sharing port, then delete the apk and 2 folders it creates. No big deal but you all enjoy your broken/like new devices my TB is clean and still running strong.


----------



## Grnlantern79

Delete the files, like new devices will provide more of a headache


----------



## JuggalotusHeat

LoL I Started A Monster...Quite Entertaining But There Is No Way I'm Getting Rid Of My Tbolt...However, I will be contacting Verizon to give me service credits.


----------



## JuggalotusHeat

I sent them an email demanding a refund and the ability to upgrade my phone because I wasted my upgrade on a phone that is a security risk. Shall see what they come back.


----------



## Aoenone

Grnlantern79 said:


> I don't get it delete the files and go on with your life, I knew about this before it hit on android police. There is a app on market that blocks the sharing port, then delete the apk and 2 folders it creates. No big deal but you all enjoy your broken/like new devices my TB is clean and still running strong.


I think it's more of the fact that they allowed this to happen. Sure it's fixable, but what if android police and co. had not found it first and someone else with wrong intent had? Just imagine how bad that would make android look to the general public. Of course, we all know if something like that were to happen it would be HTC/Verizon's fault (as it is), not Google, though the MAJOR news outlets would not know any better and would continue its "all hail apple" agenda. 
(as i put my tin foil hat on) There could still be more of this through out Sense and it just hasn't been found yet. And of course there are some people that will take advantage of the situation, yet there are others who really are worried about their security whether it's for personal or business reasons.


----------



## elliott35

So I got the bionic out of em now the question is do I want it lol


----------



## elliott35

"azndan2 said:


> Question for those that got an early upgrade - lets say that while I'm using the Bionic, the Vigor or Prime comes out. If I am within the 2 week (or was it 1 month) return window, can I just return the Bionic, eat the restocking fee, and get a different phone?


14 day


----------



## Aoenone

elliott35 said:


> So I got the bionic out of em now the question is do I want it lol


-Sell right before the Prime or Vigor comes out
-buy Prime or Vigor at full price
-Win?


----------



## Grnlantern79

"Aoenone said:


> I think it's more of the fact that they allowed this to happen. Sure it's fixable, but what if android police and co. had not found it first and someone else with wrong intent had? Just imagine how bad that would make android look to the general public. Of course, we all know if something like that were to happen it would be HTC/Verizon's fault (as it is), not Google, though the MAJOR news outlets would not know any better and would continue its "all hail apple" agenda.
> (as i put my tin foil hat on) There could still be more of this through out Sense and it just hasn't been found yet. And of course there are some people that will take advantage of the situation, yet there are others who really are worried about their security whether it's for personal or business reasons.


There could be some on every phone most market apps require freakish permissions so if there is nothing on your phone that can do it will be on shortly. Everyone will make a decision right for them. I just don't think getting a charge would be a fix, and a like new one at that. If its a brand new one that would be different but Verizon doent give brand new phones, and i have had my bad luck with those jacked up devices.


----------



## Brian

I worked with Verizon's "executive" customer support and they changed my upgrade date to today so I could buy the bionic (because I don't like the other 4g phones). I think I am going to hold out and see what Samsung has to offer on the 11th.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.Tbolt

I don't want to change phones, as I already deleted the apk, but I still want something done for lettig this happen.... All TB owners get hotspot free(stock is better than tether)

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ameshican

HTC has announced that they are releasing a fix for the security hole.

http://m.engadget.com/default/artic...ncoming/&category=classic&icid=eng_latest_art


----------



## Mustang302LX

Ameshican said:


> HTC has announced that they are releasing a fix for the security hole.
> 
> http://m.engadget.com/default/artic...ncoming/&category=classic&icid=eng_latest_art


Good! Now lets see how long this testing phase takes lol.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## Grnlantern79

"Mustang302LX said:


> Good! Now lets see how long this testing phase takes lol.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


And what else they package in with the update. LOL they are just as bad as the government adding shit into a bill so it will pass. Do youselves a favor a get the app to remove all this info right now by the guy who brought it public. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=17612559&postcount=110


----------



## jdkoreclipse

I talked the Rep into noting my account that I have an early upgrade, but it has to be done over the phone, so I told him to call me when the prime comes out so I can perform my upgrade then.


----------



## darkrom

"linuxguru said:


> No carrier is going to give you a new phone for something that is software related and can be solved once HTC and the carrier kick out a OTA. With HTC rep on the line you bet by the end of the week there will be a fix. Plus legal problems they could face if someone was to use this flaw and gain information. I thank the powers to be for root and AOSP I hate sense but love HTC phones.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki Forums


Actually my free bionic is on its way so I wouldn't be so sure about your statement.


----------



## darkrom

"Mustang302LX said:


> Uhhh this is only for HTC devices and only a select few lol.


A vast majority of htc devices run sense not just a few.


----------



## darkrom

"Adrynalyne said:


> No. One of the two devs it already has, is too egotistical for us to mess with it. I ran into it day one. Bionic went back that day and I said screw it.


You guys do some great work but always end up in the drama. You gotta ignore everyone and do what you wanna do not buy into this bs every time. Not developing my favorite tbolt Rom on the bionic because of another dev? That's sad.


----------



## Ianxcom

"darkrom said:


> A vast majority of htc devices run sense not just a few.


The app is only in a select few newer HTC phones.


----------



## Ianxcom

I love my tbolt and I love sense ui. Sure the charge is a nice phone but I picked the tbolt over the charge in the first place for a reason. HTC acknowledged it and there will be a fix. That's all I want.


----------



## dstu03

"Ianxcom said:


> I love my tbolt and I love sense ui. Sure the charge is a nice phone but I picked the tbolt over the charge in the first place for a reason. HTC acknowledged it and there will be a fix. That's all I want.


They did hmm I'm going to call and get a bionic now


----------



## grimez

Not to be on topic or anything, but just saw this article over at Engadget:
http://m.engadget.com/default/article.do?artUrl=http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/04/htc-confirms-security-hole-says-patch-is-incoming/&category=classic&icid=eng_latest_art


----------



## bart77

Makes me wonder... would anyone have found this if the app wasn't named HTCLogger? Who is to say other android phones do not have similar apps that are just named more discretely. And also, What would prevent someone from adding this code to any malicious app?


----------



## vinylfreak89

merged threads again... anything about the security vulnerability (other than how to fix) should go in this thread... ty


----------



## mad96

> it will be better than a phone that logs your activities. the charge will be short lived as ill be getting the prime anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it delete the files and go on with your life, I knew about this before it hit on android police. There is a app on market that blocks the sharing port, then delete the apk and 2 folders it creates. No big deal but you all enjoy your broken/like new devices my TB is clean and still running strong.
Click to expand...

I took care of the logger file but do you know the name of the data/data file?

BOLTED DOWN.....


----------



## Grnlantern79

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=17612559&postcount=110. Please visit this site if you want your phone safe.


----------



## Grnlantern79

"darkrom said:


> Actually my free bionic is on its way so I wouldn't be so sure about your statement.


It's not new, even new phones already have like new replacements


----------



## miketoasty

Grnlantern79 said:


> It's not new, even new phones already have like new replacements


I don't get what you have against the "Like new" replacements from Verizon, I have gotten 5 of these for various smart phones over the last couple years and have NEVER had a problem with them. They look brand new and if they have any "defects" Verizon will replace them no questions asked.


----------



## Adrynalyne

darkrom said:


> You guys do some great work but always end up in the drama. You gotta ignore everyone and do what you wanna do not buy into this bs every time. Not developing my favorite tbolt Rom on the bionic because of another dev? That's sad.


LOL, yeah that really convinced me to change my mind.

I'm sure the words "That's sad" have won many a heart.

I was the only one on the team willing to work with it. I spent my own money and burnt an upgrade.

I get the right to choose what I will and will not do. So keep thinking that's sad.


----------



## Grnlantern79

Just cause ALL mine have failed all were Droid inc and LG flip phones all none rooted hardware failures 4 or 5 of each


----------



## Adrynalyne

bart77 said:


> Makes me wonder... would anyone have found this if the app wasn't named HTCLogger? Who is to say other android phones do not have similar apps that are just named more discretely. And also, What would prevent someone from adding this code to any malicious app?


Logcats record your email address and some other things like sites you are on at the time. Oh and its always running on devices. Lets call Verizon and move to iPhones, y'all.


----------



## miketoasty

Adrynalyne said:


> LOL, yeah that really convinced me to change my mind.
> 
> I'm sure the words "That's sad" have won many a heart.


But Adrynalyne PLEASE! I mean I just left my Thunderbolt because of a file I could have removed and solved everything for a phone with a locked bootloader. Come on! You know you want to! Oh and don't forget the Bionic has MotoBlur not Sense so you should totally recreate the ROM because of my new phone! If you don't, that's sad.

Oh and iPhones are too mainstream.


----------



## fixxxer2012

why does anyone care if myself and others switched phones? it's our choice to do so and im happy about it. i just unrooted and put s-on my tbolt and im waiting for my charge. as i said it's just temporary until the prime hits hopefully on verizon. i see htc will be pushing a fix but im sure it will be a good month or so before it's released. as of now im done with htc products and that's my choice.


----------



## Adrynalyne

fixxxer2012 said:


> why does anyone care if myself and others switched phones? it's our choice to do so and im happy about it. i just unrooted and put s-on my tbolt and im waiting for my charge. as i said it's just temporary until the prime hits hopefully on verizon. i see htc will be pushing a fix but im sure it will be a good month or so before it's released. as of now im done with htc products and that's my choice.


Because its fraud, when you weren't even running a Sense rom.

Have some integrity.


----------



## JuggalotusHeat

Adrynalyne said:


> Because its fraud, when you weren't even running a Sense rom.
> 
> Have some integrity.


I agree with you to a certain extent. Verizon/HTC has put A LOT of users data at risk and open to the world and if people want to exploit a corporation to get something out of them, I say go for it. I called in to let them know that between data drops, shitty battery life and updates that contain vulnerabilities they need to A. Push a fix to all customers immediately so the average joe doesn't download LookAtMyLogs.apk and get screwed or B. they need to replace the phones. I'm not in this to get "free stuff" I am in it to tell the carrier/manufactuere they they ROYALLY F#cked up and need to do something about it.


----------



## Grnlantern79

"Adrynalyne said:


> Because its fraud, when you weren't even running a Sense rom.
> 
> Have some integrity.


+1 I am running sense just removed the files and patched with trevs app, our identities are at risk the day we are born and even after we die come on people don't whine about it. You think people can't find you even if your location is off on your phone? Or if you format/wipe/clear out your data/cache your info is safe when you sale it on eBay. Keep telling yourself those lies.


----------



## JuggalotusHeat

Grnlantern79 said:


> +1 I am running sense just removed the file, our identities are at risk the day we are born and even after we die come on people don't wine about it. You think people can't find you even if your location is off on your phone? Or if you clear out your cache your info is safe when you sale it on eBay. Keep telling yourself those lies.


Wow...I honestly can't believe people are so quick to just say "eh, shit happens" HTC pulled some extremeley shady stuff and the consumers are supposed to just move on and not voice their opinion, seriously? And you people wonder why here in American we are getting raped by our government and all our liberties stripped from us. Grow a pair.


----------



## Grnlantern79

"JuggalotusHeat said:


> Wow...I honestly can't believe people are so quick to just say "eh, shit happens" HTC pulled some extremeley shady stuff and the consumers are supposed to just move on and not voice their opinion, seriously? And you people wonder why here in American we are getting raped by our government and all our liberties stripped from us. Grow a pair.


Ok so I call HTC tell them how I feel they in turn say patch will fix issue I yell more hang up call Verizon they say we will give you a charge and that all proves what? That the app you downloaded next week for charge may contain a file that can do the same thing. When will you stop holding your fist in the air and stop fighting the system its way bigger than you. You cause to big of a ripple in ur so called government fight you will just wind up missing.


----------



## JuggalotusHeat

Big difference between an APP that does it and it being built into the OS...and your argument of not having the balls to actually doing something about it shows the kind of person you are...Live a happy sheepish life and I'm sure you'll go far :O)


----------



## Grnlantern79

"JuggalotusHeat said:


> Big difference between an APP that does it and it being built into the OS...and your argument of not having the balls to actually doing something about it shows the kind of person you are...Live a happy sheepish life and I'm sure you'll go far :O)


Good luck with your so called fight LOL yea right compair emailing HTC to taking on the government this gets better and better...I am done


----------



## JuggalotusHeat

I will end this as well...


----------



## mike919

everyone who scammed VZW out of a new bionic or a refurbished charge DOES realize that you have to download a malicious app that was written specifically to TARGET this information right??? probably not. The information just sitting there sure, is unsettling. But you have to be an idiot and download something from an untrusted site and/or developer for this information to be at risk. Shame on all of you who defrauded VZW and made it OK in your mind because you were ignorant to the details surrounding all of this. Bravo to the VZW reps who stood firm and said no. Fraud causes high prices people. Just like car insurance. The next time VZW asks you to spend 350$ on a new device at 2 year upgrade price, dont complain. you did this. NOT HTC.


----------



## fixxxer2012

Adrynalyne said:


> Because its fraud, when you weren't even running a Sense rom.
> 
> Have some integrity.


i laughed at that, its not fraud when verizon agreed and offered a replacement phone.

its no different than me swapping phones on craigslist. i never lied to htc or verizon, they know about the security issues. i shouldn't have to remove anything off my phone that shouldn't of been there in the first place.


----------



## elliott35

"mike919 said:


> everyone who scammed VZW out of a new bionic or a refurbished charge DOES realize that you have to download a malicious app that was written specifically to TARGET this information right??? probably not. The information just sitting there sure, is unsettling. But you have to be an idiot and download something from an untrusted site and/or developer for this information to be at risk. Shame on all of you who defrauded VZW and made it OK in your mind because you were ignorant to the details surrounding all of this. Bravo to the VZW reps who stood firm and said no. Fraud causes high prices people. Just like car insurance. The next time VZW asks you to spend 350$ on a new device at 2 year upgrade price, dont complain. you did this. NOT HTC.


For all I know rovio is stealing my info... Who's to say what a trusted app is? I don't know the devs. Because in this leak its not the app its the developers. Anyone might be tempted to steal if it's put in front of them. Or maby I'm just a downer lol...

PS vzw offered me the new phone and I didn't take it. I'm not at risk here. My dad on the otherhand has a un rooted thunderbolt and is so he will be taking the new phone and that I don't feel is fraud.


----------



## miketoasty

mike919 said:


> everyone who scammed VZW out of a new bionic or a refurbished charge DOES realize that you have to download a malicious app that was written specifically to TARGET this information right??? probably not. The information just sitting there sure, is unsettling. But you have to be an idiot and download something from an untrusted site and/or developer for this information to be at risk. Shame on all of you who defrauded VZW and made it OK in your mind because you were ignorant to the details surrounding all of this. Bravo to the VZW reps who stood firm and said no. Fraud causes high prices people. Just like car insurance. The next time VZW asks you to spend 350$ on a new device at 2 year upgrade price, dont complain. you did this. NOT HTC.


Just to elaborate a little more on your post, a free antivirus that all of us should use: http://i.imgur.com/Au1jd.jpg

It is also compatible with Android and basically all OS's. Just use it sometimes when things like this happen and you shouldn't have to worry about anything on your phone.


----------



## tekhna

FWIW, I called in asking when HTC's patch will be released over the air and Verizon is still denying there's a problem, claiming there's no issues in their database.


----------



## miketoasty

fixxxer2012 said:


> i laughed at that, its not fraud when verizon agreed and offered a replacement phone.


Okay so say I want a new phone and have insurance on my current one. Throwing it at the ground and saying you "Dropped it" and them agreeing to give you a new phone isn't fraud? You make no sense.


----------



## elliott35

"fixxxer2012 said:


> i laughed at that, its not fraud when verizon agreed and offered a replacement phone.


Yes it is if you didn't tell them the truth. They are not bound to give free handouts of your not holding up your side of the contract.


----------



## miketoasty

elliott35 said:


> For all I know rovio is stealing my info... Who's to say what a trusted app is? I don't know the devs. Because in this leak its not the app its the developers. Anyone might be tempted to steal if it's put in front of them. Or maby I'm just a downer lol...
> 
> PS vzw offered me the new phone and I didn't take it. I'm not at risk here. My dad on the otherhand has a un rooted thunderbolt and is so he will be taking the new phone and that I don't feel is fraud.


Now this makes sense (Pun intended), if you are rooted there is no risk involved, but for people who have no idea what rooting even means should be allowed to get a new phone. They are the people at risk here not us.


----------



## fixxxer2012

mike919 said:


> everyone who scammed VZW out of a new bionic or a refurbished charge DOES realize that you have to download a malicious app that was written specifically to TARGET this information right??? probably not. The information just sitting there sure, is unsettling. But you have to be an idiot and download something from an untrusted site and/or developer for this information to be at risk. Shame on all of you who defrauded VZW and made it OK in your mind because you were ignorant to the details surrounding all of this. Bravo to the VZW reps who stood firm and said no. Fraud causes high prices people. Just like car insurance. The next time VZW asks you to spend 350$ on a new device at 2 year upgrade price, dont complain. you did this. NOT HTC.


again its NOT fraud if they offered it, its no different than getting a replacement tbolt if yours is broken. to the people who got a bionic out of it, im sure it wont be a new one. this is HTC'S screw up not ours. and its our choice to replace the phone. have fun with your htc and spyware.


----------



## fixxxer2012

elliott35 said:


> Yes it is if you didn't tell them the truth. They are not bound to give free handouts of your not holding up your side of the contract.


so all of you tell the truth to verizon about your phones being rooted and running cm7 and bamf? do you tell them when you brick your phone when trying to root or flash a radio?..... yeah ill just stop on that note.

no one lied, we expressed our concern and they offered to rectify it for us, there was no lying involved. this is a real issue not a made up one. your point is invalid. they already know my tbolt is in working condition, their just going to hand it out as a replacement anyways. no harm no foul.


----------



## Adrynalyne

fixxxer2012 said:


> again its NOT fraud if they offered it, its no different than getting a replacement tbolt if yours is broken. to the people who got a bionic out of it, im sure it wont be a new one. this is HTC'S screw up not ours.


Did you tell them you were rooted and running AOSP?

I bet not.

Are you telling the truth that you are not affected by this issue? Of course not.

So take down your halo.


----------



## mike919

fixxxer2012 said:


> i laughed at that, its not fraud when verizon agreed and offered a replacement phone.
> 
> its no different than me swapping phones on craigslist. i never lied to htc or verizon, they know about the security issues. i shouldn't have to remove anything off my phone that shouldn't of been there in the first place.


You didn't have to remove anything. You just had to be mindful and not download anything unusual until a fix is implemented. sure an inconvenience, but When windows has a security risk, you don't go to best buy and demand a new PC do you? Nope. You wait for a patch.


----------



## miketoasty

fixxxer2012 said:


> again its NOT fraud if they offered it, its no different than getting a replacement tbolt if yours is broken. to the people who got a bionic out of it, im sure it wont be a new one. this is HTC'S screw up not ours.


I go back to my previous statement on your "This is not fraud" comment, and yes this is HTC's screw up not Verizons! Why make them eat up the price (Raising prices for the end user, US!) when you didn't even suffer from the issue.


----------



## mike919

miketoasty said:


> I go back to my previous statement on your "This is not fraud" comment, and yes this is HTC's screw up not Verizons! Why make them eat up the price (Raising prices for the end user, US!) when you didn't even suffer from the issue.


Its not fraud! Its lying by omission! Which isn't lying!!


----------



## fixxxer2012

miketoasty said:


> I go back to my previous statement on your "This is not fraud" comment, and yes this is HTC's screw up not Verizons! Why make them eat up the price (Raising prices for the end user, US!) when you didn't even suffer from the issue.


funny as yesterday i remember you were going to replace your phone as well. im not the spokes person for whoever called verizon and got a different phone. if your happy where your at, fine but dont judge others.

fraud would be bricking your phone trying to root and lying to verizon about it to cover your rear.


----------



## Adrynalyne

fixxxer2012 said:


> funny as yesterday i remember you were going to replace your phone as well. im not the spokes person for whoever called verizon and got a different phone. if your happy where your at, fine but dont judge others.
> 
> fraud would be bricking your phone trying to root and lying to verizon about it to cover your rear.


Not telling the truth by definition is the same thing as lying.


----------



## fixxxer2012

Adrynalyne said:


> Not telling the truth by definition is the same thing as lying.


ok, well i lied then, happy? just like all of you lie about rooting your phones. who cares, it's done, move on....


----------



## mike919

fixxxer2012 said:


> funny as yesterday i remember you were going to replace your phone as well. im not the spokes person for whoever called verizon and got a different phone. if your happy where your at, fine but dont judge others.
> 
> fraud would be bricking your phone trying to root and lying to verizon about it to cover your rear.


again, it all goes back to my windows reference... when windows has a security risk you don't go to best buy and demand a new model/manufacturer PC do you? No, you wait for an update and stay away from potentially dangerous applications.


----------



## darkrom

"Adrynalyne said:


> LOL, yeah that really convinced me to change my mind.
> 
> I'm sure the words "That's sad" have won many a heart.
> 
> I was the only one on the team willing to work with it. I spent my own money and burnt an upgrade.
> 
> I get the right to choose what I will and will not do. So keep thinking that's sad.


I think you misunderstood. That was a literal sad as in unfortunate, not a sarcastic sad as in pathetic. I really do appreciate the work you guys do and the bamf Roms are quite possibly my favorite. It's sad that the human side of things has turned you away from the bionic.


----------



## miketoasty

fixxxer2012 said:


> funny as yesterday i remember you were going to replace your phone as well. im not the spokes person for whoever called verizon and got a different phone. if your happy where your at, fine but dont judge others.
> 
> fraud would be bricking your phone trying to root and lying to verizon about it to cover your rear.


Okay and if you read all of what I was saying I had a ticket in last Friday due to phone issues which is when they were going to give me a new phone, I told them I wanted to mull my options over the weekend then this came out, yes I was frustrated that my important data was available for the world but after sleeping it off I understand that 1) I am at no risk whatsoever and 2) It is not Verizons fault that this happened.

Yes that is one viable fraud option, it doesn't mean that is the ONLY fraud you can commit with a cell phone. What you did is fraud considering you rooted your phone and wanted a replacement. I understand I "did" the same thing but I had legitimate problems with my phone (And past replacements I have gotten) not some file that YOU can EASILY remove.


----------



## fixxxer2012

mike919 said:


> again, it all goes back to my windows reference... when windows has a security risk you don't go to best buy and demand a new model/manufacturer PC do you? No, you wait for an update and stay away from potentially dangerous applications.


#1 i build my own pc's

#2 i dual boot with osx

#3 you sound a bit jealous that verizon gave some of us new phones. whats wrong did they deny you or something?


----------



## miketoasty

darkrom said:


> I think you misunderstood. That was a literal sad as in unfortunate, not a sarcastic sad as in pathetic. I really do appreciate the work you guys do and the bamf Roms are quite possibly my favorite. It's sad that the human side of things has turned you away from the bionic.


I don't speak for Adryn here but it did sound more like a sarcastic tone. I think he may have misunderstood your intentions as well and I apologize for my sarcastic post about your non sarcastic post.


----------



## mike919

fixxxer2012 said:


> #1 i build my own pc's
> 
> #2 i dual boot with osx
> 
> #3 you sound a bit jealous that verizon gave some of us new phones. whats wrong did they deny you or something?


I don't recall asking you about where your PC's came from. You sound a bit defensive, did you commit fraud?

I run CM7 and was knowledgeable regarding the details. I didn't waste 3 hours of my life to get a lesser phone. I have an update I'll pay for the honest way. I had no need to get "denied". If I was to call and get denied, it be rightfully so.


----------



## miketoasty

fixxxer2012 said:


> #1 i build my own pc's
> 
> #2 i dual boot with osx
> 
> #3 you sound a bit jealous that verizon gave some of us new phones. whats wrong did they deny you or something?


What does building your own PC's have ANYTHING to due with what he said, and no I doubt he is jealous being that he didn't do something stupid / fraudulent.


----------



## fixxxer2012

miketoasty said:


> Okay and if you read all of what I was saying I had a ticket in last Friday due to phone issues which is when they were going to give me a new phone, I told them I wanted to mull my options over the weekend then this came out, yes I was frustrated that my important data was available for the world but after sleeping it off I understand that 1) I am at no risk whatsoever and 2) It is not Verizons fault that this happened.
> 
> Yes that is one viable fraud option, it doesn't mean that is the ONLY fraud you can commit with a cell phone. What you did is fraud considering you rooted your phone and wanted a replacement. I understand I "did" the same thing but I had legitimate problems with my phone (And past replacements I have gotten) not some file that YOU can EASILY remove.


i disagree but to each their own. verizon agreed with me and several others. they already know are phones are not defective, they know this is a htc issue but they offered to rectify it for us after researching the issue, who in their right mind would deny an offer for another phone if it's comparable or better?


----------



## fixxxer2012

miketoasty said:


> What does building your own PC's have ANYTHING to due with what he said, and no I doubt he is jealous being that he didn't do something stupid / fraudulent.


i hope the charge crowd is less anal than you tbolt guys are.

and he said do i return my pc to best buy if it has a windows problem, i said i build my own pc's... what do you not understand?

if you think im going to feel bad about what verizon offered me your out of your mind.


----------



## Adrynalyne

darkrom said:


> I think you misunderstood. That was a literal sad as in unfortunate, not a sarcastic sad as in pathetic. I really do appreciate the work you guys do and the bamf Roms are quite possibly my favorite. It's sad that the human side of things has turned you away from the bionic.


Thank you for clarifying. Its hard to convey tone in text.

That said, it is sad, but when a community as small as the Bionic is dominated by a jerk, it "scares" others off. Don't get me wrong, I am a jerk too, but I welcome new talent.


----------



## Adrynalyne

fixxxer2012 said:


> i hope the charge crowd is less anal than you tbolt guys are.


Boy are you in for the shock of your life, LOL.


----------



## darkrom

"miketoasty said:


> I don't speak for Adryn here but it did sound more like a sarcastic tone. I think he may have misunderstood your intentions as well and I apologize for my sarcastic post about your non sarcastic post.


Thanks because I meant every word literally. Sad to see he won't be working on the bionic because of the neverending drama between people.


----------



## mike919

Adrynalyne said:


> Boy are you in for the shock of your life, LOL.


LOLOLOLOL +infinity.


----------



## fixxxer2012

Adrynalyne said:


> Thank you for clarifying. Its hard to convey tone in text.
> 
> That said, it is sad, but when a community as small as the Bionic is dominated by a jerk, it "scares" others off. Don't get me wrong, I am a jerk too, but I welcome new talent.


what jerk? are you talking about droid theory?


----------



## fixxxer2012

mike919 said:


> LOLOLOLOL +infinity.


cant be worse than you guys and all the drama on xda, ill take my chances thanks.


----------



## Adrynalyne

fixxxer2012 said:


> what jerk? are you talking about droid theory?


Mind your own business.

Thanks.

DO NOT need that kind of drama here.


----------



## Adrynalyne

fixxxer2012 said:


> cant be worse than you guys and all the drama on xda, ill take my chances thanks.


You created 90% of that drama. Its gonna follow you.


----------



## fixxxer2012

Adrynalyne said:


> Mind your own business.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> DO NOT need that kind of drama here.


thanks, that answered my question as i know more than you think!


----------



## fixxxer2012

Adrynalyne said:


> You created 90% of that drama. Its gonna follow you.


lol, so i made you guys leave xda and blow a hissy fit about other devs making roms based off of your roms?

keep trying... :tongue2:


----------



## mike919

fixxxer2012 said:


> cant be worse than you guys and all the drama on xda, ill take my chances thanks.


I don't feel that i have been a jerk. I have stated nothing but facts, given nothing but examples, and not called out anyone specifically. Just trying to be informative. You did what you did, its cool. doesn't effect us any. if you honestly think the charge is an "upgrade" simply because of the screen, thats fine too. Enjoy touchwiz


----------



## miketoasty

fixxxer2012 said:


> i hope the charge crowd is less anal than you tbolt guys are.
> 
> and he said do i return my pc to best buy if it has a windows problem, i said i build my own pc's... what do you not understand?
> 
> if you think im going to feel bad about what verizon offered me your out of your mind.


"Anal"? When, "other than this conversation right here" have I posted anything demeaning to anyone? Just like in real life, I try to treat others in forums as equals and appreciate their ideas as that is how things like these, advance. Yes sometimes I may post a sarcastic comment, as I try to get a few laughs out of these too as it makes my day go quicker at work when I have a good time along with learning new things. I may not agree with what everyone says but I agree that everyone should be allowed to post their opinions (Unless it is something like yours that is illegal, causing price hikes, and giving people like me with real problems with their phones more trouble when trying to get a new one.

He was talking about Microsoft the PC part is an after thought, you should have put that together yourself.

That's fine, if you want to live your life that way, go ahead. Some people live at higher standards and some people don't mind being "assholes" to get their way. Enjoy the Charge and it's lackluster performance/development. I hope you have better luck over there.


----------



## fixxxer2012

mike919 said:


> I don't feel that i have been a jerk. I have stated nothing but facts, given nothing but examples, and not called out anyone specifically. Just trying to be informative. You did what you did, its cool. doesn't effect us any. if you honestly think the charge is an "upgrade" simply because of the screen, thats fine too. Enjoy touchwiz


thanks i will

see you all when the prime hits...IF it hits the big V.


----------



## Adrynalyne

fixxxer2012 said:


> thanks, that answered my question as i know more than you think!


LOL...you can think that all you want.


----------



## darkrom

"Adrynalyne said:


> Thank you for clarifying. Its hard to convey tone in text.
> 
> That said, it is sad, but when a community as small as the Bionic is dominated by a jerk, it "scares" others off. Don't get me wrong, I am a jerk too, but I welcome new talent.


Dominate the dominator. Seriously you do this for free. **** them if they are scared of your talent. Your "the people's jerk" and I hope you reconsider because your work will be missed on my new device.

As far as this being fraud I've got an interesting point to raise. I work at a hospital. Some of that info that htc stole may be confidential. That would make this a LEGAL matter, not me just being paranoid and wanting my shit kept safe. I do not and will not feel bad about taking a new device when this current one is unsafe. It also doesn't help that I paid retail of over $600 on this phone. I expect no shady business. If I find out my bionic is breaching my personal security I wouldn't think twice about trading it in either. I'm not the type to even buy a warranty, but I believe we all agree. This is unacceptable on htcs part. Verizon was kind enough to resolve this as quickly as needed.


----------



## miketoasty

fixxxer2012 said:


> thanks i will
> 
> see you all when the prime hits...IF it hits the big V.


fixxxer, just leave and never return. No one will ever have to know what you did as long as you never return.


----------



## Mustang302LX

fixxxer2012 said:


> i disagree but to each their own. verizon agreed with me and several others. they already know are phones are not defective, they know this is a htc issue but they offered to rectify it for us after researching the issue, who in their right mind would deny an offer for another phone if it's comparable or better?


So you are saying you called and told VzW that there is an issue and you aren't worried about it or mad since you are rooted and running a ROM that ISN'T affected and then they said "Please sir let us send you a new phone." Unless this is how it went down yes it's a version of fraud. Not one you can go to jail for but it is not right and the reason carriers screw us on things such as data prices and phone prices and upgrade times!


----------



## Adrynalyne

darkrom said:


> Dominate the dominator. Seriously you do this for free. **** them if they are scared of your talent. Your "the people's jerk" and I hope you reconsider because your work will be missed on my new device.
> 
> As far as this being fraud I've got an interesting point to raise. I work at a hospital. Some of that info that htc stole may be confidential. That would make this a LEGAL matter, not me just being paranoid and wanting my shit kept safe. I do not and will not feel bad about taking a new device when this current one is unsafe. It also doesn't help that I paid retail of over $600 on this phone. I expect no shady business. If I find out my bionic is breaching my personal security I wouldn't think twice about trading it in either. I'm not the type to even buy a warranty, but I believe we all agree. This is unacceptable on htcs part. Verizon was kind enough to resolve this as quickly as needed.


I just hope they don't respond in kind and raise fees. Verizon may have been good enough to resolve it, but nothing is for free, ever.

That said, if someone is unrooted, I totally support getting Verizon to send another device. My issue lies more with those who aren't even using Sense roms crying out for something not even on their device. I have integrity. Am I wrong to expect others to as well?


----------



## miketoasty

Mustang302LX said:


> So you are saying you called and told VzW that there is an issue and you aren't worried about it or mad since you are rooted and running a ROM that ISN'T affected and then they said "Please sir let us send you a new phone." Unless this is how it went down yes it's a version of fraud. Not one you can go to jail for but it is not right and the reason carriers screw us on things such as data prices and phone prices and upgrade times!


Well said ol' chap!


----------



## miketoasty

darkrom said:


> Dominate the dominator. Seriously you do this for free. **** them if they are scared of your talent. Your "the people's jerk" and I hope you reconsider because your work will be missed on my new device.
> 
> As far as this being fraud I've got an interesting point to raise. I work at a hospital. Some of that info that htc stole may be confidential. That would make this a LEGAL matter, not me just being paranoid and wanting my shit kept safe. I do not and will not feel bad about taking a new device when this current one is unsafe. It also doesn't help that I paid retail of over $600 on this phone. I expect no shady business. If I find out my bionic is breaching my personal security I wouldn't think twice about trading it in either. I'm not the type to even buy a warranty, but I believe we all agree. This is unacceptable on htcs part. Verizon was kind enough to resolve this as quickly as needed.


As long as you were unrooted I completely understand. If not then you could fix it yourself and you are no longer under warranty so you are no longer eligible for a new device or a replacement.


----------



## Adrynalyne

And I still must ask....what about logcat? it is constantly logging, and contains personal information such as email addresses, IMEI, website urls, etc.

That affects every Android device.


----------



## justornone

Ok I have been calling verizon and they keep telling me only third party applications have accesses to this hole. They also keep refusing to accept that it is a real problem and they can do anything to help me. How did some of you guys talk them into upgrading your phone? I am concerned I have had my identity stolen before and this is not a light issue to me.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Adrynalyne said:


> And I still must ask....what about logcat? it is constantly logging, and contains personal information such as email addresses, IMEI, website urls, etc.
> 
> That affects every Android device.


I say we call VzW and Google and DEMAND a piece of their profits!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Everyone grab a pitchfork!!!! :_con:


----------



## miketoasty

justornone said:


> Ok I have been calling verizon and they keep telling me only third party applications have accesses to this hole. They also keep refusing to accept that it is a real problem and they can do anything to help me. How did some of you guys talk them into upgrading your phone? I am concerned I have had my identity stolen before and this is not a light issue to me.


First off let me note, that if the android community (XDA, Rootzwiki, etc) did not find out about this until now, you are safe as I doubt hackers would find this out without us even getting a hint. Second there is nothing extensively personal they could steal, unless you post your SSN in text messages in that case you are an idiot. This is a HTC problem not Verizon's so give them a call and see what they will to for you, explain that you have had your identity stolen before and this is very detrimental to you.


----------



## miketoasty

Mustang302LX said:


> I say we call VzW and Google and DEMAND a piece of their profits!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Everyone grab a pitchfork!!!! :_con:


I have a better idea, lets all just go buy flip phones. Problem solved.


----------



## Mustang302LX

The ironic thing is Fixxxxxxxer or w/e I believe is the one who has had everything possible "wrong" with his device. I'm pretty sure he has been waiting for ANYTHING to come up to get a different device. Well have fun with the fugly charge with garbage hardware buttons.


----------



## Adrynalyne

miketoasty said:


> I have a better idea, lets all just go buy flip phones. Problem solved.


There are some pretty nice flips out there, ya know.


----------



## miketoasty

Adrynalyne said:


> There are some pretty nice flips out there, ya know.


OMG When are you porting BAMF to this?!

http://bit.ly/bfwb1P


----------



## Mustang302LX

Adrynalyne said:


> There are some pretty nice flips out there, ya know.


Motorola Barrage

BOOM!!!

Edit: Damn miketoasty beat me to the flip phone punch.


----------



## miketoasty

Mustang302LX said:


> Motorola Barrage
> 
> BOOM!!!
> 
> Edit: Damn miketoasty beat me to the flip phone punch.


Wow, who the hell is going to pay $150 for a flip phone?! That thing must have a quad core or something!


----------



## Aoenone

I called vzw just to see what they would say, and I was told not to download any apps that have suspect permission. I told them all an app needs is "internet permission," and I was told in that case to not download any apps.
I lost. I think the person was offended by my laughing... I really wish I felt the need to work for them and give useful advice.


----------



## dstu03

The bionic is nice phone I was promised one from Verizon if I wanted one secret looking at the development I think I'm going to stick with the bolt. I'm not sure a dual core is really needed.


----------



## Adrynalyne

ROFL. Yeah laughing at a rep usually ends poorly


----------



## miketoasty

dstu03 said:


> The bionic is nice phone I was promised one from Verizon if I wanted one secret looking at the development I think I'm going to stick with the bolt. I'm not sure a dual core is really needed.


My thoughts exactly. I am sure the development on this phone makes its speed at least on par with the Bionics.


----------



## Mustang302LX

miketoasty said:


> My thoughts exactly. I am sure the development on this phone makes its speed at least on par with the Bionics.


The Bionic development isn't all that impressive as people make it out to be. There is one Blur ROM (ewww Blur) and then Deodexed and Debloated ROM. Nothing great plus it is dual-core running on GB which I believe isn't optimized for dual-core anyways. I've dabbled with Moto with the "best smartphone out" Atrix and ewww couldn't get rid of it fast enough.


----------



## mike919

miketoasty said:


> My thoughts exactly. I am sure the development on this phone makes its speed at least on par with the Bionics.


Hey pittsburgh huh?? I'm up in erie, PA! PA FTW!! lol oh ya, and quit calling VZW people.


----------



## dstu03

I have a close friend who works for big red and he said not to get a bionic because it will only have a shelf life of about two months. He said to wait til Christmas there will be much nicer phones out


----------



## Aoenone

Adrynalyne said:


> ROFL. Yeah laughing at a rep usually ends poorly


I mean really though, their advice is to not download apps? Then they told me all Google market apps go through strict testing before being released... I laughed again. I told them i'm an app developer and I can assure you, there is no testing on Google's end. Then they got real mad so I let them go, they must be waiting on the new iphone announcement...


----------



## poontab

Closed


----------

